# Anybody got this problem with eircom Bband?



## runner (7 Mar 2008)

Ive use eircom broadband for years without any real problems. Recently a persistent and consistent connection problem keeps happening. 
From around 5pm- 7pm daily I get the BB failing to download intermittently. It still shows BB connected, and on status checks it shows uploads bytes increasing as expected but download bytes not changing at all. Diagnostic checks says the connection is ok.
To fix, I have to disconnect and re-connect.
Given that I work from home (residential area) and that the time might co-incincide with heavy local usage (after school etc), is it likely that its just overload because of contention ratios, and that the eircom software is doing this deliberately?
Any similar experience out there?


----------



## Guest117 (7 Mar 2008)

Yep

I believe it is heavy usage - kids out of school - people finishing work and having a bit of a google before they go home etc. I find it starts earlier on a Friday.

These broadband suppliers all have limited bandwidth available at any time and if everyone logs on together we are all scr*wed.

The bad news is that complaining prob won't help. have you any other options for broadband supply. It might be worth changing or even having a second connection option available for a while to see if another supplier is better.

Good Luck

Badge55


----------



## Sn@kebite (8 Mar 2008)

Yeah just sounds like a bottleneck to me.

*badge55*'s description sounds accurate and it would be a local thing.

Maybe you didn't notice problems in prior years because;

More and more people are subscibing to broadband and Eircom are probably not increasing their bandwidth tolerance/server load tolerance (in your area anyway), so they will need to or they will be saying goodbye to lots of customers. (If my assumption is correct)


----------



## runner (10 Mar 2008)

Yes, im pretty sure its a bottleneck due to increased usage in my zone.
Can one complain about this, or am i wasting my time?


----------



## davidoco (10 Mar 2008)

Sn@kebite said:


> Eircom are probably not increasing their bandwidth tolerance/server load tolerance (in your area anyway), so they will need to or they will be saying goodbye to lots of customers. (If my assumption is correct)


 
Problem is that all the fixed line providers such as Talk Talk & Indigo etc etc are selling you the exact same product as Eircom - or to be more clear it is a Eircom server providing your service but you just get the bill from Talk Talk.


----------

